# Removing tar stains from alloy wheels?



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Just washed some wheels on a 2010 Superb Combi, and they where really neglected, and only washed during change from summer to winter wheels.
First of a little before picture:








This i what i did to clean them:
First i rinsed them, to remove any loose dirt and gravel, both inside and out.
Then cleaned using bilberry 1-10, and varius brushes.
Cleaned using neat AutoBrite Very Cherry Non acid, on the really dirty places, where bilberry didnt remove enough.
Inside of the wheels sprayed with ValetPro Citrus Tar and Glue remover, and agitated using a brush, and a foam sponge, and here is what i am left with:

















Is there a wonder product to remove these stains? and what are the stains actually?


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you tried something like iron-x? - this should certainly help shift those stains.

Liam.


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Yep i have, and it did bleed, but didnt touch the stains at all.
I have also tried claying, didnt touch the stains either.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Try some AG SRP it might polish out the stains.


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

I tried some Scholl S3 on a medium firm foam pad by hand, and only removed next to nothing of the stains.
So is there a chemical that can remove it?


----------



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

Could try autosmart tardis


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Use an organic (orange oil) based solvent, spray on and leave for 30 mins and it should wipe off with not much effort.

Failing that, you could try white spirit, same method.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

white spirit or petrol might be worth a shot


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Barkeepers friend will shift that no probs


----------



## D1N93R (Aug 17, 2012)

iron cleanse from orchard auto care would do the trick. heard of guys using it on rally cars with burnt on brake dust and them coming up like new


----------

